
Show HN: Upstart.me – Find newsletters to promote your startup or side projects - pixelfeeder
http://upstart.me/?ver1
======
pixelfeeder
Last time, I posted the pre-launch (V 0.5) of this service, which basically
was a weekly newsletter that featured 3 newsletters that you could sponsor.
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14445239](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14445239))

The feedback was fantastic, and today I'm finally launching the searchable
database.

Browse through a growing feed of newsletters and support influencers by
advertising in their newsletters. Get your product in front of their thousands
of targeted and engaged subscribers.

Play around with it and let me know what you think.

~~~
garysieling
Do you have a way to update the number of subscribers on our lists?

~~~
pixelfeeder
Msg me

------
Andrenid
Posting this multiple times to try and get more upvotes is pretty spammy:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14595667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14595667)

~~~
TekMol
It's actually the 7th time this has been submitted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=upstart.me](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=upstart.me)

~~~
softwareqrafter
In all fairness, if you read through the comments, you'll see that each time
was a new version being launched. This time it's the full product. The
previous time there was a landing page. The time before was a prototype. And
the stuff before that seems to be a completely different service with a URL
belonging to someone else (sold perhaps?)

------
abarrettwilsdon
Some feedback:

Some searches, like 'deep learning', 'venture capital', and 'NLP' don't
display any results. Not sure if this is a problem with the search
functionality or with your database (probably the former). Some searches
display a lack of context - for example, searching 'AI' returns a top result
of "Air travelers" because the string "ai" is in "air".

You might consider checking out a product like Algolia to scale your search.

Awesome concept though! Excited to see it grow

~~~
pixelfeeder
Tnx for the feedback! There are a bunch of newsletters in the log, still
needed to be added. Going through them manually and checking/verifying as much
as I can. So every week, more stuff will be added and the search will improve.

------
zizee
This is a great idea for both people looking to promote their startups and
people running newsletters. I'll be trying it out from both angles to promote
my startup[0] and my Email Marketing Weekly newsletter[1].

I am curious to know the monetization strategy? Your site reads "won't charge
you anything for it nor will we take a percentage of your sponsorship deals",
so what is your angle?

[0] [http://newsmaker.io](http://newsmaker.io) \- build your own curated
newsletter [1]
[http://emailmarketing.newsmaker.io/](http://emailmarketing.newsmaker.io/)

~~~
pixelfeeder
Currently, I'm monetising the tools & services section, there's the option for
paid listing there. But there are a few ideas I'm playing around with. For
now, I'm just trying to fill the database with as much newsletters as I
possibly can.

------
flashman
> "Upstart.me let's you support influencers"

Typo: delete the apostrophe!

------
Cenk
I like the look of the GIF on the front page
([http://upstart.me/img/preview.gif](http://upstart.me/img/preview.gif)) but
it’s 3.3MB — I believe you could cut that down significantly. I have a similar
GIF on Citationsy’s frontpage
([https://citationsy.com/](https://citationsy.com/)) and it’s only 1.1MB.

Apart from that (and the unnecessary social media logos on the left) I really
like the way the website looks. Fun animation on the Try it button!

~~~
kowdermeister
Why GIF at all? There are crossbrowser compressed video formats out there.

~~~
Cenk
For me, it was mainly that the GIF would autoplay (so to speak) on mobile,
whereas video would not. I’m also adding the top part of the window as an SVG
and the shadow in CSS, and the whitespace left and right of the content in the
window varies based on screen size, that seemed easier to do with a GIF.

------
TekMol
I wonder if this can be considered a Show HN.

It only offers an "Enter Your Email" field which looks like it's mandatory to
use the "Try it" button below. Which I think does make this a sign-up page
which is explicitely not a Show HN.

On the other hand, the button works no matter if and what you put in that box.

I think this pattern is in place now because the last time this page was
submitted, it was considered not a Show HN.

I am undecided. Implementing a (dark?) pattern like this to get into Show HN
and collect emails feels spammy. What do others think?

~~~
softwareqrafter
you can simply skip it by clicking the link underneath the try it now button.
No need to enter your email.

~~~
TekMol
That's what I said. "On the other hand, the button works no matter if and what
you put in that box.". You make it seem like one has to put something into the
email box though.

------
highstarter
This is very useful for marketers and biz dev folk. My suggestion would be
that there be an example of how someone can get a lot of value on the
homepage.

------
cotsog
Not related but I stumbled into something similar not long ago:
[https://newsletter.city](https://newsletter.city)

------
sogen
Some companies in here: [http://www.loopinsight.com/2017/05/16/apple-videos-
highlight...](http://www.loopinsight.com/2017/05/16/apple-videos-highlight-
accessibility-achievements/?utm_source=loopinsight.com/)

------
yalooze
Small piece of feedback: I thought the "Enter your email" on the homepage was
a second button. Took me longer than it should have to realise it wasn't.

------
dalerus
How can we get our newsletter listed? I run one with about 2,000 people for
tech in development.

------
runnr_az
That's a clever idea... an ad network for all those newsletters...

------
sk24iam
Any chance you'll be adding music as a category?

------
pacifika
It seems it's also a great way to find newsletters for a subject?

------
rickyyean
Thanks for including Upbeat in your Tools & Services section!

------
armenarmen
Can't enter a search term on mobile

------
m12k
Did we give it the hug of death?

